# DRO



## Kickstart

I'm thinking about adding a DRO to my 1977 BP, what is a good unit?

Thanks


----------



## Tony Wells

Good ones don't come cheap:

http://www.mitutoyo.com/pdf/DRO_Promo.pdf

http://www.atechauthority.com/products.asp?id=550

I hear of people going to DRO Pros, but I know nothing firsthand about them. Sony and Mitutoyo I use. Accurite is another, but not sure they are still made.


----------



## Kickstart

Tony Wells said:


> Good ones don't come cheap:
> 
> http://www.mitutoyo.com/pdf/DRO_Promo.pdf
> 
> http://www.atechauthority.com/products.asp?id=550
> 
> I hear of people going to DRO Pros, but I know nothing firsthand about them. Sony and Mitutoyo I use. Accurite is another, but not sure they are still made.




The good ones are almost the price of the BP :banghead:
maybe I don't really need one.

Thanks


----------



## ranch23

I have DROs on both lathe and mill, really would rather not do without them. On the mill I have the touch probe for edge finding and centering, very handy.


----------



## Kickstart

ranch23 said:


> I have DROs on both lathe and mill, really would rather not do without them. On the mill I have the touch probe for edge finding and centering, very handy.



What type do you have?  I'm sure they make things easier.


----------



## Tony Wells

There are lower cost alternatives. Don't be put off by the premium name brand pricing. I tossed those out for perspective, mainly.


----------



## Ray C

I have Easson which is a brand that DROpro sells.  2+ years old and going strong.  The manual is written in Chinglish though so, be prepared for that.


----------



## Kickstart

Ray C said:


> I have Easson which is a brand that DROpro sells.  2+ years old and going strong.  The manual is written in Chinglish though so, be prepared for that.



:rofl: I'm actually starting to understand that.

Thanks


----------



## Ray C

Me too.  I work with many Asians and I speak it better than write it.

I'd love to share a funny translation error  from my welding manual  -it was hysterical.  Might get me reprimanded though so, I'll check w/Tony first.





Kickstart said:


> :rofl: I'm actually starting to understand that.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ranch23

Mitutoyo, KC counter, 2 axis.


----------



## Chiliwindow

Hi, just thought I would let you know that Sino is an excellent choice. I fitted a 3x axis to my B'pt clone about three years ago. All the bells and whistles. Search for _Sino SDS6-3V_. Compatible glass scales are _Sino KA Series. _Quite easy to fit (I was a novice) and well documented instructions (a bit Chinglish though). And the big plus is they look so much better than any of the big name brands.


----------



## Chiliwindow

Just to add, I got a nice (cheap) three year old Chester (that's Grizzly to you guys) 13x whatever, fitted with the Sino SD6-2V two axis readout, and it's also top class. The detail is in the glass scale's resolution, not the display, The display will resolve to anything that it's fed and so-far having removed the scales on the cross slide on numerous occasions (to scrape and fettle the ways) the scales have been spot on, with no issues at-all. I. personally would recommend them, There are a few Youtube videos featuring them, I think one of them can be found by searching for bolt circle milling, a guy from England and he seems happy with them too. That made my mind up to get the Sino kit.


----------



## OakRidgeGuy

http://www.dropros.com/Digital_Readout_DRO_Display.htm


----------



## wawoodman

I bought a 2-axis Shooting Star (purchased but not installed) from a forum member. SS was very helpful with a couple of needed parts. I haven't used it much, but it looks really cool!

http://www.star-techno.com/index.htm


----------



## randyjaco

+1 on service and tech support for DROPro and Shooting Star. Both good units with excellent support. I have owned both. If you are a hobbyist, they will do the job well.

Randy


----------



## xalky

HAHA... CHINGLISH !... I'm starting to get well versed in it myself.

Once you have a DRO, you'll wonder how you ever did anything without it.  Makes setups and layouts so much faster and more accurate. If you ever have to mill a part from a print, you'll appreciate the ease and quicknes of getting your reference points.


----------



## Kickstart

Thanks to all, I'll check out the DRO's mentioned. I have some research to do.

Thanks


----------



## KySawdust

I went with DRO Pros and purchased their 4-axis unit for about $1,300.  The 4th axis is on the Quill Feed and can be summed with the Knee axis.  I LOVE this thing.  It's on my "new to me" Bridgeport Series II VS mill.  It does bolt circles, arcs, divides an area by x holes either straight or at any angle, has a memory for random positions / holes, etc.  I've had it about a year now and have had no problems with it.


----------



## ML_Woy

KySawdust said:


> I went with DRO Pros and purchased their 4-axis unit for about $1,300.  The 4th axis is on the Quill Feed and can be summed with the Knee axis.  I LOVE this thing.  It's on my "new to me" Bridgeport Series II VS mill.  It does bolt circles, arcs, divides an area by x holes either straight or at any angle, has a memory for random positions / holes, etc.  I've had it about a year now and have had no problems with it.



I to purchased from DRO Pro, went to their shop in Vacaville Ca and met with them before making the decision to buy. I have been very impressed with the quality of the unit and their support and warranty. They have the cheaper three axis unit for around $800 that uses the glass scales, or you can spend a little more and get the magnetic scales. The price is right and the quality is good.


----------



## Kickstart

ML_Woy said:


> I to purchased from DRO Pro, went to their shop in Vacaville Ca and met with them before making the decision to buy. I have been very impressed with the quality of the unit and their support and warranty. They have the cheaper three axis unit for around $800 that uses the glass scales, or you can spend a little more and get the magnetic scales. The price is right and the quality is good.



I was watching the videos at DRO and the magnetic scale looks like the way to go if you are going to put one on.


----------



## ML_Woy

Kickstart said:


> I was watching the videos at DRO and the magnetic scale looks like the way to go if you are going to put one on.



The advantage of the magnetic scale is you can trim it to a specific length and chips do not effect it. The disadvantage is the cost. The person I met with at DRO said the glass scales are fine if  you are the single user of the equipment, you remember not to blow chips off of the table with air and  you give them a little respect. He says all of the problems with them come from people mistreating them and blowing metal filings into them. But with the proper covers and correct installation they will function just fine. I chose the glass scales because I am the sole user of the equipment and I respect what I have and I use a vacuum cleaner to clean up my chips with.


----------



## KySawdust

ML_Woy said:


> The advantage of the magnetic scale is you can trim it to a specific length and chips do not effect it. The disadvantage is the cost. The person I met with at DRO said the glass scales are fine if  you are the single user of the equipment, you remember not to blow chips off of the table with air and  you give them a little respect. He says all of the problems with them come from people mistreating them and blowing metal filings into them. But with the proper covers and correct installation they will function just fine. I chose the glass scales because I am the sole user of the equipment and I respect what I have and I use a vacuum cleaner to clean up my chips with.



That sounds like the same advice that I received but I went with the magnetic scales due to my lack of experience and not wanting to encounter any problems that I couldn't solve.  The sales guy was super - no unwanted calls during my decision-making process and he even shipped it to arrive on Good Friday to my office.  I had forgotten that Friday was a holiday and REALLY wanted to have the weekend to install the unit.  I asked (begged) one of my staff to let the UPS guy in the back door when he came and call me right away.  

I had the scales and system working in all 4 axes by Sunday evening but still needed to install the covers which I did that week in the evenings.  I had to make a mount for the quill scale with the mill so that was good practice. And yes, I had to trim one of the scales too.  Went without a hitch - the videos on their site are really useful.  

I have to say it is much more than I expected and I haven't used NEARLY as much layout fluid since then!  )  I had never used a mill before this February but I've sure turned a lot of nice scrap into swarf since then!  Also added a Power Feed for the X-axis at the same time.  I'm adding the Y & Z Power Feeds in February.  

I can tell you without reservation that it's the best $1,300 that I've spent in a long time.  That 4th axis drove the price up a bit but I'm glad I have it now. Oh, it's all on a Bridgeport VS J-2 9" x 42" mill.  

Ky Sawdust
Brad K.


----------



## fastback

I also bought from DRO PROS.  I have the glass with 2 axis.  Only installed the DRO this past summer but am happy so far.  It great on circles and for centering.  I would not want to be without it.


----------



## jmarkwolf

I bought a 2-axis magnetic scale system from Dro Pros for my big mill drill. I am very pleased with Dro Pros and the 6-year warranty magnetic scales.

Unfortunately, I have found a Bridgeport that I simply can't live without, and will be installing a system on there as well, which I will be purchasing from Dro Pro.


----------



## Corm

I have an Anilam DRO on my 1968 J head, and am very happy with it. It was on the machine when I bought it about 10 years ago. No problems with it in the time I've had it. 

Corm


----------



## FastPauly

Hi all.....I just finished an install of a 3-axis DRO on my 9 x 42 Bridgeport.   Considering that I plan to use my mill strictly for hobby use, I wanted to keep the cost in check.  I opted for the TDS-3i unit offered by The DRO Store.....ordering and delivery came through with zero hassle.  The mounting hardware that came with the unit was more than enough to see me through the entire installation.  Everything seems to work just fine on it......time will tell although as it has only been in service for a couple of weeks.   Looking at the budget priced, off shore DRO's, I liked the TDS-3i because along with the position displays, it also has a LCD display that provides additional information (prompts) that can take the guess work out of inputting data to complete given routines (hole circles, etc.).

The operating manual that came with it.....pretty much useless....although comical to read.  Several times in it there is reference to the entering data to the Queen and the God of the Earth....??

As long as it keeps working.....considering the very affordable cost, I will be one very happy hobbyist.

FastPauly











View attachment 107047


----------



## usrjcro11

Put a 3 axis DROPRO Electronica EL400 with magnetic scales on my Bridgeport about 1 year ago. Plan on putting a 2 axis DROPRO on my lathe. Once you have one you do not want to operate without it. Finding center of circles with 3 points is easy. I use the drilling bolt hole patterns more than anything.


----------



## Kickstart

Nice Job FP :thumbzup:



FastPauly said:


> Hi all.....I just finished an install of a 3-axis DRO on my 9 x 42 Bridgeport.   Considering that I plan to use my mill strictly for hobby use, I wanted to keep the cost in check.  I opted for the TDS-3i unit offered by The DRO Store.....ordering and delivery came through with zero hassle.  The mounting hardware that came with the unit was more than enough to see me through the entire installation.  Everything seems to work just fine on it......time will tell although as it has only been in service for a couple of weeks.   Looking at the budget priced, off shore DRO's, I liked the TDS-3i because along with the position displays, it also has a LCD display that provides additional information (prompts) that can take the guess work out of inputting data to complete given routines (hole circles, etc.).
> 
> The operating manual that came with it.....pretty much useless....although comical to read.  Several times in it there is reference to the entering data to the Queen and the God of the Earth....??
> 
> As long as it keeps working.....considering the very affordable cost, I will be one very happy hobbyist.
> 
> FastPauly
> 
> View attachment 46663
> View attachment 46664
> View attachment 46665
> View attachment 46666


----------



## ARM

Tony Wells said:


> There are lower cost alternatives. Don't be put off by the premium name brand pricing. I tossed those out for perspective, mainly.


SIR  TONY  WELLS  Esq
Could  U  name   few  lower  cost  Alternatives  ??
Do  remember  we  convert  some  9.1 (plus)  times  !!!   
What  would  U  personally  recommend  -  glass  magnetic  or  whatever  ???
And  would  these  be  available  in  METRIC  ??  We  noticed  the   DRO  PRO's  have  both  INCH/METRIC  capabilities.  So  that  takes  care  of  that   !!! 
What  about  installation  -  how  easy/difficult  for  a  rank  rookie   ???
At  this  stage  we  don't  even  know  whether  it  would  be  economical  to  Import  with  SHIPPING.  Need  to  make  some serious  enquiries   online. On second  thoughts,  it  may  just  not  be  worth  the  while  to Import  with  all  mounting  hardware  in  Imperial  sizes.  Drilling  won't  be  a  chore  but  Tapping  would  be  a  problem.  Will  need   a set  of  Taps  to start  with  ???    
To  cut  a long  story  short,  we  just  checked  our  local  Eng  supplies  cat and they have  a  beautiful Newall Ball-Bearing  Electro-Magnetic technology DRO  with  SPHEROSYN TRANSDUCERS  -  whatever  that's  supposed  to  mean  ~!@#$%^&*()
I  am  aware  that  other  Suppliers  carry  the  ACCURITE  Range  which  we  have  been  lead  to  believe  is  very  good  as  well  ???
Thanks  in  advance 
aRM


----------



## jmarkwolf

I was a "rank rookie" when I installed my DRO PRO's system with the magnetic scales on my big mill/drill and it turned out great. It just takes some time and "head scratching".

My DRO PRO's sytem works at least as well the Accurite system on my mill at work.

I looked at a lot of installations on the web ands scratched my head a lot before deciding how I wanted to do mine. It's a project, so count on spending some time. It took me a week of evenings and most of a weekend to get my 2-axis system installed, including the time to fabricate mounting bracketry. Depending on what kit you buy and what machine yuou have the bracketry may be "ready to roll". Mine wasn't.

DRO PRO's has a lot of installation pictures on a lot of different machines, look there if only for ideas.

I was very concerned about mounting the glass scales because the read head is "attached" to the scales, and alignment is more critical in my mind. The magnetic read heads need only be in "close proximity" to the scales which simplifies the installation I believe. They provide a shim for assisting proper alignment of the heads to the magnetic scales.

You may need to fabricate some of the mounting bracketry. Use heavy guage aluminum angle for this. The read heads and scales need to be mounted solidly.

You'll need a couple dfferent dial indicators, and you'll need to run the table back and forth a hundred times (exaggerating here) to get your bracketry located and aligned with your indicators. There are what's called "grub screws" on the scales to help get things "dialed in".

You'll likely need to drill and tap some holes to mount the bracketry. This will need to be done carefully. Some kits you can buy may minimize this.

You'll need to decide if you want to mount the read heads or the scales on the "moving parts" of your mill. Either way is fine, really only makes a difference to your cabling which can "sweep off your bench" when moving your table (if you have a bench mounted mill), etc.

Make sure your scales and heads are covered so chips and fluids don't get in there. The magnetic scales are impervious to coolant IIRC.

Look at:

DRO PRO's
The DRO store 
Grizzly
Shars
The Little Machine Shop


----------



## ARM

JMARKWOLF
Thanks  for  this
U  have  given  us  much  to ponder  over  
We  have  given  DRO  PRO's  a  cursory  look  see
They  have  a  stack  of  valuable  mounting  info  which  we  needs  study  well.
Only  problem is  we  may  not  be  getting  their  type  of  Magnetised  mounting.
Guess  the  principle  will be  the  same  even  if  it's  a  different   make/type.   
Take  care
aRM


----------



## jmarkwolf

ARM said:


> JMARKWOLF
> Thanks  for  this
> U  have  given  us  much  to ponder  over
> We  have  given  DRO  PRO's  a  cursory  look  see
> They  have  a  stack  of  valuable  mounting  info  which  we  needs  study  well.
> Only  problem is  we  may  not  be  getting  their  type  of  Magnetised  mounting.
> Guess  the  principle  will be  the  same  even  if  it's  a  different   make/type.
> Take  care
> aRM



To be clear, the scales are not mounted magnetically. They are mounted by drilling and tapping holes just like any other scale.

The difference is the scales use magnetic technology for reading the linear displacement.

They are also easier to align along the axis of movement than the glass scales.


----------

